# Using Big Hair Rollers on Curly Hair?



## Killah Kitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey everyone ok so you may be thinking why would I want to use hair rollers on my already spiral curly hair, well I was having this conversation with my mom about how to straighten my hair. I have never seen it straight and I am really interested to see how I would look. I have had the same hair and style even same color for a good 5-6 years.

Anyway she suggested I wrap my hair when I get out of the shower in big rollers, so it will actually relax the curl? Let it dry like that, and then go over it with her Sedu. I tried one time to blow dry it straight first, and yea it turned out straight, but it was a huge poof ball and the iron had no effect on it.

Obviously I would use some straightening smoothing whatever products. Has anybody ever tried this or have any opinions or anything at all? If its worth a shot at all I want to try it lol.

For reference I have long hair a little past bra strap length, intense spiral curls on the inside layers, the bottom 6 inches or so of my hair is spiral curls, near the top I guess it gets dragged down and its sort of curly/wavy. If I braid my hair and let it dry I can get it pin straight to my ears but the rest is wavy and floaty frizzy shapeless.

Hope somone can help!!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never done it but my hair has only recently shown it's curl.

My volleyball coach in high school used to use cans to roll her hair around. They were empty and clean and I think she said they were veggie cans so about the size of large rollers that we have today. She grew up in the 60's without a lot of the beauty products we have today and she had very curly hair. She said that it worked for her unless it was humid out then her hair would look like it had dents in it. She said they also used an actual iron to flat iron their hair too.


----------



## Dianergy (Jun 30, 2008)

This technique really works quite well. Use the largest rollers you can find, (cans are the right size, but not very good air flow), and use a hood dryer on low or cool if you have one.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 30, 2008)

Just as the other ladies have said, using cans was how to control wavy/curly hair.

You could try using well-washed orange juice cans.

Or if your hair is long enough, wrap your hair around your head and secure with bobby pins or clips.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I would prefer to use large jumbo rollers, I couldn't walk around with cans in my hair... LOL

I know they used to use the actual clothes iron on hair a long time ago. My grandma used to do this to get her hair stick straight, but they didn't have any good straightening irons back at that time. While it did work, its extremely damaging, because I think the clothes iron gets way hotter than a hair iron.

I guess this may be an idea worth trying! I dont even care if my hair ends up a little wavy on the ends or whatever, I know with the curls I have its unlikely I'll ever see my hair pin straight.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 1, 2008)

A friend of mine uses jumbo velcro rollers before she straightens her hair; she said it makes it much easier to straighten, but just using the rollers without the flat iron doesn't get it straight enough. Your curls are so pretty though




.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Jul 3, 2008)

You might want to also try Sexy Straight Hair shampoo and conditioner.

It works so well for me. My hair is normally curly and frizzy, but this helps tame it really really well.

Usually I have to wash my hair, put defrizzer cream in it, blow dry it, and then go back over it with my round brush.

With this shampoo all I have to do is wash it, round brush my bangs (cuz I'm picky) and I'm good to go. Then I sleep on it and straighten it the next day.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Thank you Tiffany, Im alright with my curls, but been feeling really down and frustrated about them lately! Im dying to see how my hair would look straight, if it suits me I would love to wear it like that sometimes. I would probably obviously need to run through it with the hair iron after it dries in the rollers. Luckily while I have a lot of hair, its extremely fine like baby hair lol so it dries very quick, so less heat damage if I avoid that hairdryer





Im going to get the money together to get some big rollers, SumthinSweet thank you a ton for the Sexy Straight Hair tip, you mean the line Healthy Sexy Hair right? What defrizzer cream do you use?


----------



## memaku (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi - I have the same kind of hair as you - fine, spiral curly, or wavy hair. Frizzes out really easily, etc. If I want my hair to be straighter, I do use the hot rollers. I usually put a little conditioner (leave in kind) in my hair (ends mostly), then blow dry it straight, then (and this is just how I do it- I'm a little on the lazy side) I put one roller in my bang area - make a triangle on the top of my head and roll the hair around the roller going backwards (away from my face). Then I just part the remainder in the back (so I have a section on each side) and put one roller on each side. Sometimes I'll even use hair spray to spray my hair when it's in the rollers just to kind of keep the set. When you first take it out of the rollers, it comes out in big waves, but then as you brush/comb through it it comes out much straighter. I like the way it looks - it's straighter, but on the bouncy side. I went somewhere with a friend last week and showed her how I do my hair and she was very jealous that I have so much body and I'm sure you will to. Let me know if you try it and how it works. I've also used the regular rollers and slept on them. That works too, but the hot rollers give you a faster result. Now if the weather is humid, the hair gets more frizzy, but usually it lasts for awhile. Good luck!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you a lot Memaku. When you blowdry it straight, doesn't it just fluff and become huge and frizzy? I want to avoid that. When I dont put a lot of product in my hair, the whole thing is dry within 30 minutes-1 hour, so I probably wouldn't pick heated rollers. What kind of rollers do you prefer if you dont use the heated ones? Do you use anything to keep the frizz down?

But thank you a lot for all the clear instructions. Welcome to Makeup Talk


----------

